# عملية التوقيع (التسقيط)



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا اليوم اريد افتح موضوع توقيع المباني (تسقيط) setting out من المخططات على الارض
اهم الاعمال التي يقوم بها المساح 
الاجهزة والادوات 
خطوات العمل 
يعني كيف على مساح مبتدئ ان يعمل على توقيع المباني وخصوصا اذا كان المباني كثيرة ( مجمع سكني )
ارجو من الاخوة والاخوات من ذوي الاختصاص المشاركة في هذا الموضوع ورفع ملفات توضح هذه العملية المهمة والمهمة جداً
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هندسة 87 (12 مارس 2010)

انا معك اخ قاسم 
نرجو المساعدة من اهل الخبرة


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (12 مارس 2010)

اخوان همتكم معانة في هذا الموضوع المهم
هيا الى المشاركة


----------



## أبوالمعتز (13 مارس 2010)

رجاء التعاون حيث أن هذا الموضوع مهم بالفعل


----------



## علي المجمعي (13 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عملية التسقيط ممكن ان تتم باكثر من طريقة 
فيمكن ان تتم بواسطة التوتال ستيشن ، او الثيودولايت ، او شريط القياس فقط
ولكن مبدئيا، وحسب معلوماتي يجب عمل التالي:
1- تحديد الارض المراد التسقيط عليها، ومعرفة حدودها 
2- تحديد الجهات على الموقع ، بمعنى آخر في الخريطة اذا كانت واجهة المبنى الى الشمال ، فنحدد الشمال على ارض الواقع.
3- تحديد نقطة بدء، وهي النقطة التي ستسقط اضلاع المبنى من خلالها، وغالبا تكون احد اركان المبنى.
وهذا كله بعد تسوية الارض واعدادها للعمل
ولي رجعة اخرى ان شاء الله


----------



## alanieng (19 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لنعمل معا على تسقيط غرفة بطول 6م وبعرض 4م وهي ابسط الحالات لتسقيط البنايات ساسقط هذه الغرفة على جهاز الثيودولايتاكيد اننا اذا اردنا تسقيط بناية يتحتم علينا معرفة احد اركانها ومن معرفة هذه النقطة نبدا بعملية التسقيطنضع جهاز الثيودولايت فوق هذه النقطة وننصبه بالطريقة المعروفة لديكم حيث نضبط افقية واستوائية الجهاز من خلال الفقاعات ارجوا التعقيب على شرحي لاكمال عملية التسقيط


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المشاركة 


عند نصب الجهاز (جهاز الثيودولايت) على احد اركان الغرفة نسقط على احد زوايا الغرفة ونعمل للجهاز تصفير off set على بعد ضلع الغرفة وليكن 6متر نقوم بتحريك التلسكوب لصنع زاوية قائمة 90 درجة نقفل الجهاز على الزاوية 90 ونقيس بواسطة الشريط الضلع الثاني للغرفة فيكون 4متر . نرفف الجهاز وننصبه في مكان اخر (في الزاوية المقابلة للزاوية الاولى التي تم التسقيط عليها مسبقا ) بنفس الاجراءات انفة الذكر اي نقوم بتصفير الجهاز على الضلع السابق ونحرك التلسكوب الى الواوية 90 درجة ونقيس 6 متر ونكون قد انتهينا من تسقيط غرفة 6*4 
ارجو التعليق على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (17 يوليو 2010)

ممكن العمل على برنامج التوقيع stakeout المعروف على اجهزة توتال ستيشن


----------



## حسام86 (17 يوليو 2010)

أخ قاسم طريقتك صحيحة وقد قمت ياستخدامها على جهاز توتال ستيشن عند تحديد أرض على شكل مربع ولكن لقد اعتمدت على بناء كان قريب من الأرض على نفس الإستقامة ومن خلال هذه الإستقامة قمت بقياس المسافة المطلوبة ثم قمت بتصفير الزاوية وفتح زاوية 90 درجة وقمت بانزال الضلع الآخر وبما أن الأرض على شكل مربع أو مستطيل يمكنك حساب طول القطر والزواية ويمكنك من نفس النقطة انزال الزاوية المقابلة وبعد الإنتهاء بمكنك إعادة تمركز الجهاز على الزاوية المقابلة والتأكد من الزواية والمسافات المطلوبة


----------



## عماد العايد (17 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اسمحوا لي ان أشارك بهذا الموضوع حسب خبرتي القليله واتمنى ان يشارك كل المساحين من ذوي الخبره والتركيز على الملا حظات وهي الاهم 
اولا وقبل التوقيع يجب ان نقوم بعملية الرفع وهي الخطوه الاولى بلا شك 
1- رفع المنطقه التي سيقوم عليها البناء بجميع تفاصيلها
2-خلال عملية الرفع لابد من تثبيت نقطتان مرجعيتان نقطة محتله ونقطه مرجعيه اوخلفيه 
ثانيا بعد الانتهاء من الرفع (بجهاز التوتال طبعا)وعن طريق برنامج الاوتوكاد نقوم بأسقاط المبنى بجميع اركانه ضمن منطقة الرفع او الارض المرفوعه مع الملا حظه الى الابعاد المطلوبه من جوانب المبنى او الارتدادات فمثلا لدينا ارض مساحتها 1000م مربع والمبنى الذي سيشيد عليها 500م مربع نتأكد من ان المبنى سيكون في المنتصف او على احد الجوانب او سيتوسط الارض وهكذا 
ثالثا من ملف الاوتوكا د نستخلص النقاط المطلوبه بملف اكسل وننستورد النقاط الى جهاز التوتال دفعه واحده في الأجهزه الحديثه او نقطه نقطه في الاجهزه القديمه نسبيا
رابعا كل ماركه من ماركات الاجهزه لها طريقه في التوقيع والمبدئ واحد طبعا 
خامسا أرجو اني قد أصبت فأذا أصبت فهو من عند الله 
والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## sonanet (18 يوليو 2010)

معلومات جميلة جداً عن الإنشاءات جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (18 يوليو 2010)

*




*​


----------



## المهندس احمد ابن د (16 أغسطس 2010)

الاساتذة الممهندسين الافاضل ارجو شرح تسقيط بناية بالثيودولايت مع التوضيح بالصور


----------



## قيدار دوسكي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

باستخدام مثلث (3, 4, 5)


----------



## قيثارة المساء (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد لائحة تسقيط المباني العمة في الموقع


----------



## الايات (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا مسبقا*

:6:السلام عليكم هل يوجد مع الشرح رسم لتوضيح كيفية رفع بناية


----------



## حيدر المدني (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه وبارك فيكم اخواني


----------



## حيدر المدني (23 يناير 2012)

نتمنى المزيد مشكورين


----------



## adel104 (23 يناير 2012)

بالإضافة إلى الأجهزة المذكورة (شريط ، ثيودولايت، توتال استيشن ) يمكن إستخدام جهاز جي بي إس للتسقيط لكن في هذه الحالة تكون الدقة أقل ،ربما تستخدم في البداية أو المزارع أو الأماكن التي لا تحتاج لدقة كبيرة (+ أو - 20 مم حسب نوعية الجهاز ودقته )، و إذا كانت القاعدة قريبة و المكان مكشوف فربما نتحصل على دقة أفضل من هذه . يمكن بالطبع تنزيل النقاط المراد إسقاطها من الكمبيوتر لجهاز جي بي إس المكتب .
حالياً أعمل في مشروع طرق كإستشاري، وهناك بعض النقاط نستخدم فيها توتال و أخرى جي بي إس فقط :19:


----------



## dark_angel10 (24 يناير 2012)

اخى عماد العايد نعم هذا الكلام الصحيح الذى نعمل بيه فى عملية مساحة الانشاءات


----------



## sur amjad (24 يناير 2012)

اخواني 
أفضل الطرق للرفع والاسقاط وأشيعيها هي باستخدام التوتال استيشن 
بعد ان تقوم باخذ الdata (احداثيات النقاط) من مخططات الاوتوكاد تقوم بانزالها بطريقة stake out باستخدام التوتل


----------



## عماد داود (13 يوليو 2012)

الشكر والتقديرللاخ قاسم الكيميائي ولكل المشاركين والمزيد من التقدم للملتقى العزيز وللاخوةالمشرفين


----------



## خير البر (16 يوليو 2012)

شكراا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لكل الاخوة الي شاركوا معانة في هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## البدريري (6 أكتوبر 2012)

السلالام عليكم يا مهندسينا في كافة الوطن العربي
انا مهندس مدني خريج السنة في العراق
بالنسبة لسؤوال الاخ
انا سقطت خارطة حديثا واتبعت الاسلوب التالي
1- تربيع المساحة المحددة للبناء ( اي دق اوتاد عدد اربع في الاركان وبزاوية 90 باستخدام الثيودولايت او شريط القياس )
2- ناتي للمخطط المعد من قبل المعماري : نحدد جميع العناصر الانشائية الحاملة للمبنى ( العناصر الانشائية هي حدران حاملة واعمدة فقط )
3 - نسقط هذه العناصر باستقامات واحدة على احد الاضلاع الطويلة ونذهب للضلع المقابل ونسفطه وهكذا للضلعين الموازيين
4- ندق مراكز الجران والاعمدة بواسطة اوتاد
5- نشد خيوط بين المحاور حتى تتقاطع . نقاط التقاطع هي مراكز الاعمدة ..... وهكذاااااااااا
5-


----------



## علي الدبس (7 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكمورحمة الله.............
يا اخوان......يا احباب.........طالما عدد النقاط كثير جدا.........
لا بد من توقيعه بالاحداثيات حتى نضمن دقة تنزيلها ميه بالميه.........
اولا-- هذا المخطط لا بد ان يكون مرسوم على الاوتوكاد
ثانيا-- نقوم بتنزيل ركنين من اركان المبنى بالمتر وبدقه منتهيه والتشييك عليها ثلاث مرات
*ثالثا-- نقوم بتنزيل هذه النقاط على شاشة الاوتوكاد--ثم ننزل الان المبنى (( انتبه ---على نفس الشاشه ))
رابعا--نقوم بعمل aligen للوحه وجرها على النقطتين التي تم تنزيلهما بنفش الشاشه*

خامسا...............ان اصبت فمن رحمة الله بي ..وان اخطات فمن نفسي والشيطان............وادعو لي ولا تحرموني فرب اشعث اغبر لو اقسم على الله لابره


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (21 مارس 2013)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ali swher (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشكركم اخوان على هذا الموضوع الشيق والرائع*

:75:*اشكركم اخوان على هذا الموضوع الشيق والرائع *:20:


----------



## dunya khleel (3 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel104 (4 مارس 2015)

أشكر الأخوة المتداخلين على المعلومات القيمة


----------

